# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#283 - gosta, Μαρμάρι Εύβοιας

## gosta

Καλησπέρα σας,

Είμαι σχετικά νέος στο αντικείμενο. Έχω εξοχικό στο Μαρμάρι Εύβοιας και έχω καταχωρήσει τον #7543. Από την ταράτσα έχω καλή ορατότητα προς απέναντι (Αττική), υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο ή η απόσταση είναι απαγορευτική;

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## geosid

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Είμαι σχετικά νέος στο αντικείμενο. Έχω εξοχικό στο Μαρμάρι Εύβοιας και έχω καταχωρήσει τον #7543. Από την ταράτσα έχω καλή ορατότητα προς απέναντι (Αττική), υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο ή η απόσταση είναι απαγορευτική;
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


me το σωστο εξοπλισμο και απο τις 2 μεριες μπορεις να συνδεθεις .
με μια προχειρη ματια η αποσταση σου με την νεα μακρη ( παραδειγμα φερνω - SV1BYN-2QTH (#1368 ::  ειναι 30 χιλιομετρα . οποτε με ενα πιατο 1.20 + και απο τις 2 μεριες υπαρχει περιπτωση να βγει καποιο λινκ .

----------


## PIT

Περνα το στιγμα σου και εδω http://wind.eviawireless.gr . 
Και παλι καλως ηρθες!!

----------


## 7bpm

Υπάρχουν και 3-4 άλλοι κόμβοι από Νέα Μάκρη αλλά και Παράλια Μαραθώνα που θα μπορούσε να βγει κάποιο λινκ.

Έχω και εγώ κόμβο στο εξοχικό μου (7bpm-2 #14836) μάλλον όμως έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με κάτι δέντρα προς Νότια Εύβοια, αλλά υπάρχουν και ο Netsailor2 (#1190) όπως και ο Efraim (#13351) που ίσως να μπορούσε να βγει κάτι.

Πάντως για την απόσταση σίγουρα θέλει 1.20m και πάνω για πιάτο όπως και καλές καρτούλες και από τις 2 πλευρές.

----------


## geosid

και δεν ξερω εαν απο τη λουτσα μπορω να σου βγαλω καποιο λινκ , πρεπει να παω απο εκει και να δω τι γινεται απο θεμα οπτικης

----------


## socrates

Άντε να βλέπουμε και την Νότια Εύβοια στο παιχνίδι. Οι προοπτικές σύνδεσης απευθείας με την ανατολική Αττική σε συνδυασμό με την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου της Κεντρικής Εύβοιας προς τον Νότο, είναι ελπιδοφόρες για την περιοχή.

Λόγω των αποστάσεων θα πρέπει ο κόμβος που θα στηθεί στο Μαρμάρι να είναι backbone (http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/BackBone_Node) και ο εξοπλισμός του να έχει προδιαγραφές για συνδέσεις μεγάλων αποστάσεων. Με λίγη προσοχή στην επιλογή του εξοπλισμού οι συνδέσεις αυτές είναι εφικτές.

----------


## gosta

Καλησπέρα και σας ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση. Έκανα καταχώρηση στο eviawireless ( gosta_marmari (#283) ). 

Τι είδους εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστώ, υπάρχει κάποιο case study για link τόσο μεγάλης απόστασης;

Βλέπω Μαραθώνα, Ν. Μάκρη, Ραφήνα αλλά προς Λούτσα πρέπει να με κόβουν οι Πεταλιοί. Το 1.20 δε μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό μιας και μέχρι εκεί παίζουμε σε νορμάλ κόστος, αλλά αν το υπερβούμε αρκετά ανεβαίνει δυσανάλογα και το κόστος βέβαια.

Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να επικοινωνήσω με συγκεκριμένους χρήστες υποθέτω έτσι;

Στάθης

----------


## nikpanGR

http://ewn.hellaswifi.gr/?page=nodes&node=279 ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΒΒ με προδιαγραφές & με σύνδεση με infosat3(Πόρτο Ραφτη).Aμέσως μόλις ανοίξει λίγο ο καιρός.Ο εξοπλισμός έτοιμος.

----------


## gosta

Φοβερό. Φίλε Νίκο μπορείς να δώσεις πληροφορίες σχετικά με εξοπλισμό αλλά και το που είσαι. Εγώ είμαι στο Κοκκίνι (παραλία γιατρών), μήπως έχουμε οπτική επαφή;

----------


## 7bpm

Ίσως ο καλλίτερος κόμβος για να βγει κάποιο link από Μαρμάρι προς Αττική θα ήταν τελικά ο κόμβος του Efraim. Ο λόγος είναι ότι αυτός ο κόμβος είναι σε υψόμετρο 130 μέτρων, πάνω από την θάλασσα (μιας και εσύ βρίσκεσαι μόνο στα 30 μετρά), που αφήνει περιθώριο στην κάτω καμπύλη της ζεύξης να περάσει. (δες το link που εμφανίζει το WiND μεταξύ των δυο κόμβων)

Όσο για το κόστος προβλέπετε να είναι γύρο στα 100 ευρώ για πιάτο, κάρτα και pigtail. Επίσης πρέπει να υπολογίσεις και το κόστος του καλωδίου (LMR400 ή Aircom+) που κυμαίνετε γύρο στα 2,5 με 3 ευρώ το μέτρο. 

Καλό θα ήταν να κοιτάξετε και με τον NickPanGR εάν θα μπορούσατε να βγάζατε και ένα link μεταξύ σας και ο Νίκος με την σειρά του άλλο ένα link προς Αττική για να υπάρχει και εναλλακτική διαδρομή.

Edit
----------------------------------------------------
Ξέχασα να προσθέσω και την τιμή για ένα Feeder που θα χρειαστείς το οποίο κυμαίνετε στα 15 με 20 ευρώ. Όπως επίσης και το κόστος ενός MiniPCI to PCI adaptor (περιπου 10 ευρω) εάν αποφασίσεις να βάλεις κάποιο παλιό PC, που ίσως να έχεις ήδη, για δρομολογητή (router) εκτός εάν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο router board τα οποία όμως κυμαίνονται γύρο τα 120 με 150 ευρώ μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό τους.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Φοβερό. Φίλε Νίκο μπορείς να δώσεις πληροφορίες σχετικά με εξοπλισμό αλλά και το που είσαι. Εγώ είμαι στο Κοκκίνι (παραλία γιατρών), μήπως έχουμε οπτική επαφή;


Είμαι 3 στενα μετά το λιμάνι.(παράλληλα)Exουμε οπτικη επαφη,πιατο gilbertini 1,20 feeder nvac καλώδιο lmr400 kai taratsopc piii 1000 me 254 ram τροφοδοτικό 550 watt ups 1000 watt και τετραπλο αντάπτορα και κάρτες cm9 (Πάντα) και για το μακρυνό sr2....Pm me για λεπτομέρειες...και να αλλάξουμε τηλέφωνα..

----------

